# Algae Fuel



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

while listening to the news tonight i heard them talking about an algae fuel currently being used in some jet aircraft...
quite interesting..but i wonder if it will affect the price of fish foods that use algae.....
i still think it is a pretty cool idea..


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Seems a bit far out there in my opinion.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

As far as renewable resources that don't need much land, go. Algae is a contender. Have you ever carefully scraped off every bit of green and had your tank's glass covered again before you know it? Algae grows fast like bamboo and switchgrass and other things they are talking about using for fuel in place of food crops like corn. And you could conceivable grow it on rooftops in pools or between glass plates. Algae does remove CO2 from the air, so in a 'cap and trade' type system, you might get 'carbon credits' for growing it. Of course, like wood or charcoal, burning it makes as much CO2 as growing it took out. But unlike coal or oil or natural gas, its not a net gain as you grow more and take it out again. 

I suppose the price of algae could rise, as could the price of things you feed algae. But the price of algae could fall if they seriously start cultivating it. I wonder if there will ever be a market for old, high-nitrate, fish tank water and filter scum.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I heard about this from my dad since he's working on hydrogen fueled cars, but I heard that they were already using Kelp for a similar purpose somewhere else


----------



## CaNsA (Dec 22, 2009)

Dammit.....

I was hoping this would be the solution to my prob lol.

I need to grow more algae for my CAE


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

albino..........................google "algae biofuel".........
not far fetched...they are doing it now...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Indeed, algae farms are starting to pop up all over the place. Even a small facility can crank out a worthwhile amount of the stuff in short order. The tricky part is in converting it to fuel. Luckily, you don't have to do the conversion onsite to make money; just sell it to the other guys who do have the refineries. I think it's entirely possibly that someday we'll see little algae farms all over the place, crammed wherever some farmer or rancher has a bit of free space. Those guys already have lots of algae food handy, and could make good use of it.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yay, now all of us aquarists can be making money. Just over feed a little, and wallah, free money on the side of the tank. Money might not grow on trees, but it sure does grow in your fish tank


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

That would be exciting


----------

